# Red Phone Box Parade - like the Elephant Parade!



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone seen the news about the old phone boxes popping across London?

I can see this turning into a competition to see which urbanite can photograph the most 



> A series of old-fashioned telephone boxes are to be placed around London over the summer.
> 
> The boxes - nearly 100 in total - will not have phones in them or be red in colour.
> 
> Instead, they will be decorated by artists and designers and then sold off to raise money to support 25 years of the charity Childline.


 
Metro Pictures


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

More

http://www.btartboxes.com/02SculptureMosaic.php

Love the sofa


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm trying to find a map of locations, but not having much luck finding it on the BT Artbox website 

Anyone else know the locations?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2012)

Go to Kingston for starters...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Some of the locations

Venues including Green Park, Duke of York Square, Carnaby Street, High Street Kensington, Big Ben, Borough Market and one of London Aquarium's shark tanks

BUT, they're only on display until 16th July.  Now whose stupid idea was that?  Don't they realise that the old phone boxes are probably *the *most photographed phone boxes in the world, and very soon, there's going to be a massive influx of tourists, and what are they doing, taking them away before the Olympics


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you see this one Quimmy?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 18, 2012)

They had a sort of sneak preview in time for the Jubilee weekend. This one by Tower Bridge was replaced with a different box at the end of last week, though I've yet to get a decent picture.




BT Artbox by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm trying to find a map of locations, but not having much luck finding it on the BT Artbox website
> 
> Anyone else know the locations?


 
http://www.btartboxes.com/03LocationList.php?char=Central

e2a: though from the three boxes I've seen near City Hall, I'm not convinced It's entirely accurate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

cybertect said:


> http://www.btartboxes.com/03LocationList.php?char=Central
> 
> e2a: though from the three boxes I've seen near City Hall, I'm not convinced It's entirely accurate.


 
Well there's more on it now than there was the other day.  Cheers Cyber


----------



## cybertect (Jun 18, 2012)

Thought you might appreciate this, taken today 




London Calling by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

cybertect said:


> London Calling by cybertect, on Flickr


 
I don't know why, but I thought either you or Editor would be the first one to snap one!

Now you have to get the rest.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you see this one Quimmy?


 
wtf happened to the tartan box?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 19, 2012)

This has replaced the one of which I first posted a photo




Hello London! by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

cybertect said:


> This has replaced the one of which I first posted a photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who did that one?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 19, 2012)

_London & Partners_, apparently

http://www.btartboxes.com/01ArtistDetail.php?artistid=78


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2012)

cybertect said:


> _London & Partners_, apparently
> 
> http://www.btartboxes.com/01ArtistDetail.php?artistid=78


 
It's definitely not in my Top 5 of boxes and never heard of them either


----------

